# The Silence of the Bobo's



## lopcalvin (Sep 30, 2007)

Really fun day at the pier this morning. The Bonito run started at 7am and ended at noon. I have no clue how many fish were caught. I caught 10 myself and I know there were several other people, such as Whisker Rod Dan & Mr. Massey (Tyler's dad), who caught way more than I did. The Bonito were running from east to west - they were running the beach, hit the pier and run the length of it to the end, then moving on west. We saw several sharks today including an impressive Bull Shark estimate 7 - 9 foot. No bull Redfish schools were spotted today because nobody had time to look. If they did come by it wasn't towards the end of the pier. Thats pretty much it.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome report..sounds like a blast....anyone seen any pomps running out there? i dont know too much about them...just curious if this is the time of year or not.


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Crazyfire 

I was out there from 9 till 1230 and there were no pomps to be seen.Plenty of bonito though.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

alright thanks.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm going tomorrow AM :toast


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

hahaha note the guy at the end!:looser


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice


----------



## SKIFFY (Oct 6, 2007)

has anyone every actually eaten a bobo??

ive always frozen mine for bait.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SKIFFY (12/9/2007)*has anyone every actually eaten a bobo??
> ive always frozen mine for bait.


I know of a few people who have tried it but they all said they would never eat it again. So I say just use as bait and not food.


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

I have eaten it by mistake (Someone told me it was blackfin). I can honestly say that it is not good. at all.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i took a bite of one raw. fresh raw. we were on kayaks, king fishing off navarre beach and caughta bonita. i took my rusty pocket knfe, cut a chunk from him and ate it! it was awful, but i made 5 bucks 

ive heard they're not so good prepared any way.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Someone convinced me a couple of years ago to try one his way and I gave in. I bled it just like I would a big YFT and and soaked the loins in ice and salt water for 3 hours. Hickory smoked 'til just a light pink color inside and I honestly can say that it was almost as good as blackfin. Would I do again, No; they are still repulsive bloody bastards and I don't want to do the extra work. A lot of fun though.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

bobo is some nasty stuff to eat i would eat another cigar minnor before i woudl eat another bonita!!


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SKIFFY (12/9/2007)*has anyone every actually eaten a bobo??
> ive always frozen mine for bait.


In 35 years I'd NEVER tasted it...

But my wife and I had some today for lunch (made tunny salad). We both liked it OK.

To quote her: "It was better thanANY tuna out of a can."

Hints: keep chilled, trim ALL the redmeat off, cut into 3/8" thick 'medalions', pan-fry in olive oil.










No need to bleed or soak or marinate overnite etc. I dropped some into teriaki sauce, but it was not as good as with just a dash of salt & pepper...










Treat it like a decent piece of tuna and it tastes pretty close to a decent piece of tuna ;-)


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Tryed it once wasnt terrible but far from good.


----------

